# Feasible?



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi All

so have now discounted the GoCoRo/Home Roast Smart - and am looking at either the Gene Cafe or the Kaldi Wide. I guess I'm going through about 3kg coffee month at the moment, but that could easily go up if I achieve half decent results (friends etc).

How realistic would this be with a Gene Cafe? - or do I have to save more shreddies for something larger...sorry for the questions, but need to be realistic before I commit to this.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

It depends on how much time you have to spare.

The Gene will do a batch about every 25 minutes if you allow it to cool normally.

You can cut time by dumping and loading a new roast immediately. There may be some negatives here, so do the research and make up your own mind.

I roast 2kgs ish every two/three weeks. ie 10 charges of 200 or 250gms in two seperate sessions.

With the set up and clean up, it is about a 2.5 hour job per kilo.

As a beginner myself, I would still go back to an earlier reply in your previous thread. Having to bin a kilo of quality beans becomes expensive. If you have not done any roasting, I would suggest the Gene is a good starting point to cut your teeth on without the money going completely down the drain in the event of a novice mistake. And yourself also becoming dispirited !


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Batian

I think I need to stop and have a think about what exactly I'm trying to achieve, I've been wanting to roast for a few years now, but I suppose I have doubted how good a result I can achieve given the type of equipment I can afford. Bottom line is I'm much more discerning about my coffee now than I was 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I have had very good results from the Gene by buying quality green beans and sticking to the advice in the manual until I got 'a feel' for the job and the machine.

Yes, the Gene is limited in the fancy stuff you can do, but it will give you a good start with limited risk.

How about asking (on the forum) if there is anyone near you that you could 'muck in' with for a few sessions? There may also be people nearby with alternatives to the Gene.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

I started off with a popcorn maker. It is something different and you wouldn't get perfect results... BUT: you have very few variables to control and these machines are dead cheap. It was a huge improvement for me back then, moving to really freshly roasted and home-made.

Just saying, maybe invest some 20 quid and have a look.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xwestbend+poppery.TRS0&_nkw=westbend+poppery&_sacat=0 (I got me one of these)


----------

